# Argentine football match postponed twice due to hooliganism



## CWCissey (Nov 25, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/46337277


> Sunday's rescheduled Copa Libertadores final second leg between Boca Juniors and River Plate has been postponed.
> 
> Violence had forced the match between the bitter Argentine rivals to first be delayed on Saturday.
> 
> ...


Start a civil war over this you crazy fucks!


----------



## Draza (Nov 25, 2018)

River v. Boca is the one of most fiercest and brutal rivalaries in world football. There was always tension between both football clubs, it's just now being broadcast more across to wider audience outside of South America. What happened today was worse comapared what happened in 2015.


----------

